# Sean Rivera seminar in Chicago area



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Got this in my email:

Turner Junction Working Dog Club Presents in 
West Chicago, IL

Sean Rivera Seminar March 8-10

If interested please email [email protected]

•	17 Years experience in IPO
•	Training director, Trial & Training Helper 
•	Graduate New Jersey State Police K-9 Unit Intern Program
•	3x Handler Owned Trained:
Arbert's Humdinger de Mar of Performance(AMB) BH IPO1 
Bronsons Fekkai Rouge BH, IPO 3, FH 1
Daneskjold Iron BH, IPO 3, FH 1	
•	North Eastern Regional Championship Helper Front Half (1999)
•	2x New England Regional Champion (2008, 2009)
•	4x Consecutive AWMA National Championship IPO3 High Female (2007, 2008, 2009, 2010)
•	2x National H.O.T. Champion AWMA (2011, 2012)
•	2x Vice National H.O.T. Champion AWMA & WDC (2009, 2012)
•	2011 AWMA National Champion 
•	2x Vice National Champion AWMA (2009, 2012)
•	8x World Team Qualifier FMBB & FCI (2009-2013)
•	5x World Team Member FMBB & FCI (2011-2013)
•	FMBB Nieuwpoort, Belgium World Championship 5th Overall (2011)
•	FMBB Rocca Priora, Italy World Championship 6th Overall (2012)
•	FH1 100 Points Alpha K9 Schutzhund Club (5/27/2012)
•	FCI World Championship – Zalaegerszeg, Hungary 13th Overall (2012)
•	CI World Championship – Zalaegerszeg, Hungary HIGH OBEDIENCE in Trial 99 Points (2012)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE Sean! Anybody interested in going definitely should go! Totally worth it! He's a great guy and a great teacher. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is literally 3 minutes away from where I work and where I'm looking for a house. Might be something I would do with my next GSD, can't be the distance.


----------

